# Thank you for existing



## Sansas

Over the past 3 weeks I have been researching parakeets online. This site is the single best resource I have come across. It might seem like I post a lot of questions. If I posted every question I have this forum would be all about me.  :S   Now, when I have a question, I search google _and here._ I always find the answer here and not on another site. That's not all, I get well researched responses, I also gain from your experiences and I read your opinions. This site has made it so I can really grow my knowledge about Budgies from every angle at once. :budgie::budge:

*Thank you! Every single person who has contributed to these message boards. Thank you for adding your experience.

Thank you for my new best friend
*


----------



## Jonah

Hey Charlie, most of us can relate to what your saying. This place and the fine folk's here have benefited me and my feather friend's more than word's can say. I bet I have asked a lot more question's than you, so fire away my friend...


----------



## aluz

I'm glad you find Talk Budgies very informative and a good source for learning even more about these wonderful birds. 
I agree with you, TB is the best and I love this community, my online bird loving family from all over the world! :tb: :grouphug:


----------



## Wiki

TB is definitely the most caring, sharing flock of knowledgeable and supportive budgeaholics around. It's one thing to have the knowledge, it's another to share it as willingly as everyone here does. Love you all! :grouphug:


----------



## Brienne

I am very pleased I came across this forum after the horrid experience I had at another...there is so much help, advice, support and encouragement here


----------



## Budget baby

TB is and has been a life saver for so many including myself.
It is not one, but many who make this wonderful community what it is. We all gain from each and every thread . Keep those questions coming Charlie :budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Charlie,

Your message was very sweet and I'm so glad to hear Talk Budgies has been a good resource for you!

Together, the members of the forum are able to share, educate and further the goal of the best possible health and well-being for our beautiful budgie friends.

:tb:*


----------



## Sansas

arty2:

I just had to get a little gushy! This forum has made my experience with Greyjoy so much better!

Everyone who has asked or responded to a thread has added to this huge base of information. I'm alsways a little sdurpised whne I Get lost in a thread and realize that it's from like 5 years ago!



Brienne said:


> I am very pleased I came across this forum after the horrid experience I had at another...there is so much help, advice, support and encouragement here


The tone here is great! Just a bunch of people who like tiny birds


----------



## Penzance

I wholeheartedly agree! This is best budgie loving community I have ever come across..... a world beater!!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Charlie I must say that Talk Budgies is one of the best ever run forms ever... When I first joined everyone was so nice to me and they still are... We all have the same things In common and that is our beloved budgies.. I have learnt so much here to and talk budgies is my second family.. Welcome to talk budgies Charlie....


----------



## StarlingWings

What a sweet message, Charlie! :hug:
I agree that TB is the best forum ever! 
It has been great support and a fantastic source of information, and I'm happy to be a part of it. 
I love you all! :grouphug: 
Oh, we do love questions  Keep on asking!! 
:clap:


----------



## jrook

Hi Charlie.. I agree with all that's been said. I thought I was the queen of asking questions.. and no one ever made me feel bad for asking them!
Now, since my friends and family tend to think of me as the crazy bird lady, it's good to come here and feel sort of normal ...
PS.. this is an awesome group!! You know that already.
PS.. Hello from another Washingtonian.


----------



## Sansas

I keep telling my husband "I like bird people" I thought I was cat people, but I may have been mistaken.  I thoroughly enjoyed my trip to the parrot store as well, everyone was so nice!



jrook said:


> Hi Charlie.. I agree with all that's been said. I thought I was the queen of asking questions.. and no one ever made me feel bad for asking them!
> Now, since my friends and family tend to think of me as the crazy bird lady, it's good to come here and feel sort of normal ...
> PS.. this is an awesome group!! You know that already.
> PS.. Hello from another Washingtonian.


Woot! Yay for for the Northwest! How about this weather we've been having eh?


----------



## RavensGryf

What a sweet message Charlie . I also agree with everyone! I wish I found this forum sooner. 
I moved right on in and settled right among you regulars and I felt so welcomed, that I wasted no time making myself a little nest here  lol... :whois:

Charlie, I have enjoyed reading your posts too  Keep the questions coming!


----------



## AnnaLou

Could not agree more!! Absolutely love it here. I like the wealth of knowledge and the people who know exactly how you feel about your birds. It's a definitely a happy place.


----------

